# Refined Detail - #sussextoscotland - Bentley Arnage Red Label Mulliner



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

:wave:

This has been on the cards for quite some time now, and finally I managed to arrange a date with a very good client of mine to travel up to Scotland to carry out some detailing work for him. The hashtag in the title of the write up is so you can view a few 'behind the scenes' photos I posted on my Instagram page whilst I was away. Quite a road trip - just under 900 miles round trip, 6.5 hours each way :driver: Also managed to experience most of Scotland's seasons all in a week! T-Shirt weather upon arrival, rain mid week and snow on my last day!

I spent a week up in Scotland tackling 4 cars in all (2 correction details, and 2 maintenance details), and will be revisiting again later in the year to work on a few more, so this is 'part 1 of 2' for now...

First up was this stunning Bentley Arnage Red Label Mulliner in a colour that I really grew to love during the detail - it really sets the car off in my opinion.

Around 30 hours hard graft went into this one. Here's a few befores - nothing too dramatic as the cars are valeted weekly by a local valeter anyway:














































Engine bay first. Cleaned with Bilt Hamber Surfex and Autosmart G101 and later dressed with Autosmart Finish:










Wheels then cleaned with Autosmart Smart Wheels and various brushes. Tyres were dressed with an awful sticky silicone dressing which took a fair bit of shifting with a strong mix of Bilt Hamber Surfex. Arches with G101.

Foamed with Stjarnagloss Kokosnot:










Wheels and lower sections of the bodywork decontaminated with Iron-X:



















and tar spots removed with Autosmart Tardis:










Rinsed and clayed with Bilt Hamber medium grade clay which didn't shift a great deal in terms of what it showed on the clay bar, but it left the paint feeling a lot smoother to the touch which is the key factor.

Re-foamed, rinsed then dried with Auto Finesse drying towels and the warm air drier.

With delicate edges and trims taped up it was time to inspect the paintwork and get down to some correction work. Like a lot of light colours, it was quite tricky to capture the true extent of the defects, but hopefully the following photos help to demonstrate the improvements made:
































































Initial correction was largely a 2 stage process with Scholl S3 Gold on a 3M yellow pad, followed by Menzerna PO 203S on a Chemical Guys green hexlogic. The final few hologrammes were later refined with 3M Ultrafina on a 3M blue pad.






























































































































































































The infamous Bentley grille was also tackled of course. Patience is a virtue with these! Werkstatt Prime Strong and a small wheel wooolie did the trick:

(left side untouched)










LSP of choice was 2 coats of Auto Finesse Tough Coat. Glass polished with Werkstatt Prime, wheels sealed with Auto Finesse Mint Rims, tyres dressed with Autoglym Super Sheen., Exhausts polished with Peek and brightwork with Werkstatt Prime.

Interior thoroughly vacuumed, leather cleaned & conditioned, wood trim waxed, carpets & overmats shampooed. Interior glass cleaned with Autosmart Glass Clear.

A final wipedown with Auto Finesse Finale and we were left with the Bentley looking a little something like this:



















Not too sure what the white dots are in this photo tbh as the engine bay was fine!


























































































































































A thoroughly enjoyable detail on a menacing, yet classy beast!

Don't forget you can keep up to date with my day to day movements and see more examples of my work on my Facebook and Twitter pages.

Part 2 of my first week in Scotland to follow when I get a few more free moments!

Thanks for reading,
Rich @ Refined Detail


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Ver nice Rich great work as always :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

looks good, a big car to get around!!

Does your client not trust scottish detailers?!? :lol: 

:thumb:


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Excellent work my Friend. It speaks volumes about the quality of your work to have you travel such a distance.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

A big old barge looking her best again :thumb:


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

Lovely work there..congratulations


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Great work. Love the colour


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Well in rich, knew this was going to be a good one!

The result on this is brilliant! Love the older Bentley's and Rollers! pure UK heritage IMO!

Great read mate


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

So nice to see a Bentley thats not a Continental something or other.

The whole car looks special, certainly worth driving all those miles. Shame it was not what you were driving

Fatastic work anyway the paint work looks awesome in the sun and the interior is immaculate. Super shiny wood and gorgeous looking leather.

Like how the engine bay makes life easy when it comes to clean. Just trim with very little fidly bits.

Looking forward to more.


----------



## Spotless Detailing (Oct 17, 2011)

sweet ride 

callum


----------



## RichardM (Mar 1, 2009)

Love that car and great job! How old is it?


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

awesome car


----------



## Charge Chris (Dec 16, 2009)

Stunning car, Great job!


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Lovely job, I would call that living the dream!


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

that's just stunning :thumb::thumb:


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

Lovely work Rich... that's one ol' drag!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning:thumb:


----------



## dazzlecar (Sep 5, 2011)

Great work mate.Congratulations!


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Well worth the journey Rich...awesome job.


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

That's a lot of car to get around. Looks fantastic


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks everybody, much appreciated, hopefully be able to get part 2 up on here in the next few days for you all :thumb:



RichardM said:


> Love that car and great job! How old is it?


Thank you! Unfortunately I don't know (it was on a private plate) it is the facelift version though and I believe my client said it was also the car used for various marketing purposes by Bentley so has appeared in brochures etc (although a quick google image search proved fruitless)


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

very nice work


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

What a wonderful colour to work with, the attention to detail is fantastic and the results incredible :thumb:


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice job:thumb:


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks all, glad you like! :thumb:


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Excellent work and an enjoyable read Rich.

Lovely pictures, credit to you. You've inspired me.


----------

